# How to get more distance?



## Mumbo_Pungo (Dec 8, 2014)

So my setup is a Penn battalion 12 ft. 6-12oz. Paired with a daiwa X30sha (red brakes), spooled with 20lb big game. I am consistently casting 125-130 yards with 8oz. Can't seem to get any further. This is my first heaver setup so I have no reference. How much distance should I be able to get with good form and this combo? I think my form is ok but I'm not real sure. Would white brakes make a noticeable difference? Just looking on how to get past this plateau in casting distance.


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

130 yards is respectable distance. That tells me you are either a big strong guy banging it out there or you have pretty good technique or some combination of the two. The key to casting farther comes through improving your technique. You could possibly make a small improvement by going to the smaller white blocks but real gains come through practice and practicing the right techniques.

I have taught a lot of people to cast farther and would be glad to help you. I offer private lessons and also have a DVD " The Comprehensive Guide to Power casting" that covers in detail the fundamentals to get you more distance. You can always improve by getting together with guys who are better than you and see what it is they do.

A couple of fundamental tips;

Cast to the proper target. Your target is a spot in the sky 45 degrees above the horizon, not the water. Look up and cast to that spot in the sky.
Accelerate the rod/sinker through the largest arc you can generate and finish with a burst of power and speed late.
Get your arms out and away from your body and keep them out until the punch/pull.

Tommy


----------



## Mumbo_Pungo (Dec 8, 2014)

Thanks. I figured it was me and not the gear. Not the biggest guy in the world. My form is ok but i know i need to work on keeping my arms out and getting my rod butt up above the tip when coming around. More practice is the answer i suspected, but was holding out hope for a easier solution . Thanks Tommy, you've been a big help. If i ever decide to upgrade it will be with your stuff.


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

MP,

Start slow - finish fast. You need to accelerate the sinker through the arc (or path) and finish with a burst of power late (punch/pull). The arms being extended out and away from your body give you room to pull. A high majority of beach fisherman either never get the arms away from the body OR they pull them in way too early. The left is the big culprit, tucked in nice and tight to the body as the right punches hard. You literally lose 50% (or more) of the power when this happens. Good luck!!

Tommy


----------



## GlenS (Sep 8, 2012)

Some good info there. Thanks guys.


----------



## Don B (Jul 28, 2001)

"So my setup is a Penn battalion 12 ft. 6-12oz. Paired with a daiwa X30sha (red brakes), spooled with 20lb big game. I am consistently casting 125-130 yards with 8oz. "

I have found many (not all) rods have lure ratings that are not realistic and perform better at their lower lure rating. Try dropping the lead weight down to 6 or 7 ounces and see if you get better distance. You will later need to adjust for bait and weather conditions. 

Don


----------



## BPReeds (Jan 11, 2013)

Follow Tommys advice...its spot on....be careful of your shoulders....rotator cuff injuries are a real nasty thing.....I find when my form is good, I don't need a lot of power for a good clean cast....More power and good form will of course increase distance....relax and go slow....


----------

